# Molly Wood or all the Cnet videos



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

What happened to the weekly buzz report with Molly Wood being on TiVo I miss that, I still watch on the site but I liked it being on my tivo, I hope some day that TiVo adds a feature to let me watch video blogs cuz I would love that!


----------

